# Anyone else exhausted?



## fallenangel123 (7 August 2012)

I have ridden my sofa through the eventing, team showjumping and now the team dressage. It has been sooo exciting though I am worn out!!
 Two more days to go but I'm not too sure I can cope with the excitement!! Right I'm off for a lay down in a dark room till tomorrows individual showjumping!!


----------



## Slightly Foxed (7 August 2012)

I know, and then I've just had to have a drink to celebrate and then play the videos
ds to my horses to show them how well their half brothers have done! Suppose they've got hundreds of half brothers and sisters...


----------



## Fidgety (7 August 2012)

I've barely moved from the sofa for over a week now and I've managed to loose 2lbs - it must be the nervous exceitement! 

I hope my ticker can take the next couple of days of this, what a fantastic Olympics!


----------



## Magicmillbrook (7 August 2012)

Same here, my 11wk old baby has been sat in front of the computer too - perhaps some of it will be absorbed!


----------



## madmav (7 August 2012)

Same here. I'm a spent force. It is all just too wonderfully exciting. All of it. Please can we keep the Olympics. It's making my city all cheerful.


----------



## Over2You (8 August 2012)

I am also suffering! I have sat through ALL of the equestrian coverage. Recorded it too (which is just as well as I did need to visit the yard a couple of times a day), so sat through what I missed afterwards. I think my eyes and the rest of my body will wonder what has hit them come Friday! I think there might be some withdrawal symptoms too. It's been more than worth it though.


----------



## Jazz1 (8 August 2012)

me too & still got another 2 days to go!!
I hope the rumours of both Utoophia & Valegro being for sale now aren't true cos those horses dont deserve to be in the hands of anyone else - thats the only thing thats burst my balloon this morning after a great weeks sport!


----------

